

Netflix on Chrome OS is a Pepper Plugin (PPAPI), in dev channel - juiceandjuice
http://code.google.com/p/chromium-os/issues/detail?id=15327#c3

======
juiceandjuice
I'm gonna see if I can get this working on my samsung chromebook when I get
home, then try to do the same for linux to see how it goes.

